# Radio LED flickers while driving



## julrichh (Jul 3, 2009)

Altima 2008 2.5s, Radio's LED flickers while drive. The radio sound good. The radio's LED will randomly dim or not display the time & station; it flickers randomly.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

julrichh said:


> Altima 2008 2.5s, Radio's LED flickers while drive. The radio sound good. The radio's LED will randomly dim or not display the time & station; it flickers randomly.


If the rest of your dash doesn't flicker at the same time, you probably have a finicky illumination connection in the radio itself or at the radio harness. If the radio is still stock and car is under warranty take it back to the dealer to fix or replace.


----------

